# coner base cabinet , pull out vs lazy susan



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

hey all

I have a corner base cabinet that currently has a lazy susan. we use for bowls right now and I`m not too crazy about it. when fully loaded I find that it wobbles a bit and becomes hard to turn… if not careful, items fall off to the side and then you can`t turn the lazy susan, etc, etc…

I saw this a while back and I've been intrigued by it ever since










now I realize that by doing this you lose part of the cabinet, the area on either sides of the drawer sides.
but I`m thinking that by having a full pull out would give better use of the back space that is so often simply used to store things you never to!

as anyone built a cabinet this way? any thoughts on this are appreciated

thanks

Pabs


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

There are corner pullouts that articulate that will waste a lot less space.
Similar to this: rev-a-shelf
But there are lots of different kinds, manufacturers and styles. I'm sure some are better than others, but I've seen several in use in kitchens and they seem a lot more useful than the lazy susan for many of the reasons you mentioned.
Just google "corner pullouts" and you should get plenty to look at.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the exact same issue in my kitchen renew project. I'm strongly contemplating the same thing because I think there's a unique wow factor to this design.

But, alternatively, I think the lazy Susan will work if you replace the crappy one for something better. My existing one is way too wobbly…and I get tired of that making things fall off the shelves and clogging up the works…especially when the kids spin the sucker a million miles an hour to get a pop tart.

However, replacing a two-shelf lazy Susan with a three shelf corner pull-out like that will give more actual shelf surface area, IMO. To me, a lot of space is wasted in a lazy Susan because items stored in it might not fill up all the head-space.

I think it just depends on what you plan on storing in it.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Pabs,

I've built a number of corner drawers and pull-outs over the years. I've never been a big fan of a lazy susan, so I have used a number of other options instead. Rev-a-shelf makes corner pull outs that articulate like was mentioned above that you can just buy and install.

Making a corner drawer or pull-out can be tricky, especially getting slides mounted firmly and aligned properly.(no square sides to mount to a use to align).

It does make one deep drawer though, (front to back) but the front of the drawer makes it a little awkward.

It does become the conversation piece of the kitchen when done properly! lol


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah I've seen the rev-a-shelf style… but they are so expensive for what you get.

good point on the wasted space in a lazy susan… we use to store bowls mainly and it`s true that mush of the space between the shelves is simply dead air…have 3 or even four shallow drawers might be a much better use of the space even if there is the loss of space on the sides


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Pabs,

You also have a lot of wasted space with a lazy susan besides just the space between the shelves. A round shelf in a square box leaves quite a bit of wasted space also. I did my first corner drawer over 20 years ago because I didn't have enough corner to get a lazy susan in and there was nothing on the market at that time, so I designed and built corner drawers, so the customer would not have just a dead corner.

The customer loved it and I thought I created the "new mouse trap" at the time. LOL. Only to find it available on the market a few years later.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate lazy susans installed in cabinets. I love the pull out idea.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a standard corner cabinet setup I do in all kitchen project I undertake. A study was done and it was determined that you can utilize 36% more of a corner cabinets space by implementing this drawer system instead of a lazy susan. And nothing will fall off.

When I design corner cabinets, I build a square cabinet within the corner cabinet to install the drawer hardware. The big challenge is when you get to do a corner that will go into a corner that is not 90 degrees and you get to figure out all the angles of everything. Can be a bit of a PITA but is well worth it when the customers eyes light up and they are so thrilled with the results.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys… 
this helped in selling the idea to my wife (aka the foreman on this job!)

now I just need to get to work..will try and post the pics once done

cheers


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We use a nice rev a shelf all wood for the lazy Suzan, but when asked we will do drawers in the corner.

Just as has already been mentioned, we simply build a square box that installs inside the corner cabinet. I will also bring front of the cabinet across at 45 degrees instead of your common pie shape. Maybe not as much wow factor, but works quite well.


----------

